# I do sketch Warhammer 40k sometimes



## Monomo (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi! It's been some time since I've joined and finally I'm doing something related to 40k :grin2:Here are some rough and polished pencil sketches. Space marine will get Angels Penitent color, Solitaire something fitting the Masque of the Spring to Come (as soon as I decide what will _they_ wear) and the Fallen, well, will be redrawn entirely, because proportions. But I love textures I've got working with brush pen >


----------

